# Predictive Text is getting annoying - Can you edit/delete?



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

At first I thought that the predictive text was pretty cool. At first, it seemed to be working very well. But lately more often than not, I'm now finding myself declining all of the suggestions that the iPhone gives me, especially "lol" which it changes to "LOL", which, in the 'IM world' is often considered 'extreme laughing', with the caps :lmao:.

There are also a lot of other words that the iPhone tries to change that I'm really annoyed with. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to edit/delete words or completely shut this feature off?

Thanks.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

yup, I'm not a big fan of it myself.. there was a tool for the jailbroken phones that allowed it to be turned off.. but so far there hasn't been a 2.0 release yet as far as I'm aware of.

it would be nice to be able to fine tune it..


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

Typing "Yo" is nearly impossible in a text. Somewhat of a disappointment that it doesn't remember words, give you to option to add words you commonly use, or turn off predictive text all together for that matter. Hopefully something comes out, perhaps from Apple themselves.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm still not having any problems. I'm actually digging the predictive texting... I've found when you've gotten accustomed to typing on the phone, you're watching what it's typing in the field and not where you're pressing buttons.. you catch a lot more of the mistakes yourself.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> Typing "Yo" is nearly impossible in a text.


The 80's called. They want their lingo back.


----------



## michaelg (May 17, 2006)

I find its the best and easiest predictive text to use or decline on any phone so far that I've used.


----------



## VNJ85 (Feb 24, 2006)

The predictive text has improved my overall spelling and vernacular. Even the spell check from my MacBookPro has helped improve my language writing skills. I'm finding that when spell check or predictive text comes up with an error it is due to typo and not a misspelt word. I'm now using proper english and gradually moving away from Instant Messenger lingo. Using words rather than short form (e.g., u, r, y, etc...)


----------



## koreancabbage (Aug 1, 2008)

i find it a lot faster to type with predictive spelling
for "lol", i just press the little pop-up window with the LOL in it and it disappears. don't know why that is so hard, how many "lol" are you doing in one paragraph? >_>


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> The 80's called. They want their lingo back.


I'm 21... so ... I don't know how you could be the "lingo" police. Speaking of the 80's i don't think anyone uses the word "lingo" anymore, you sort of dated yourself.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

koreancabbage said:


> i find it a lot faster to type with predictive spelling
> for "lol", i just press the little pop-up window with the LOL in it and it disappears. don't know why that is so hard, how many "lol" are you doing in one paragraph? >_>


LOL. What, don't you LOL use more LOL than one LOL in a LOL sentence LOL? What's wrong with you LOLOL!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

g.c.87 said:


> I'm 21... so ... I don't know how you could be the "lingo" police. Speaking of the 80's i don't think anyone uses the word "lingo" anymore, you sort of dated yourself.


You are only allowed to use the word "Yo" in the following situations:

1) You are a bad hip-hop artist and need something to fill in the space when you can't think of a more intelligent lyric.

2) As half of the word "Yo-Yo"

That is all.


----------



## ahMEmon (Sep 27, 2005)

With world hunger, human rights abuses, rising oil and gas prices, the war on terrorism, global warming, poisonous substances in plastics and Predictive Text on the iPhone, and here you are, hung up on the use of the word "Yo"???

Get a life, yo!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

ahMEmon said:


> With world hunger, human rights abuses, rising oil and gas prices, the war on terrorism, global warming, poisonous substances in plastics and Predictive Text on the iPhone, and here you are, hung up on the use of the word "Yo"???


And here you are complaining about my criticism of "Yo".

World Hunger - can't solve it - often caused by corrupt governments.
Rising Oil & Gas Prices - I'm all for it. It's not a problem.
War on Terrorism - Can't change the idiotic ways of President Busg
Poisonous Substances in Plastics - BS. While the substances may be undesirable, they've been in plastics for decades, and people haven't been dropping like flies.
Predictive Text on the iPhone - not ebonics compatible. Sorry.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I've finally figured out the secret of predictive text on the iPhone:

USE REAL WORDS.


----------



## Bojan (Jul 3, 2008)

Unlock for 2.01 has auto text disable function through Installer or Cydia.


----------



## jameelism (Aug 13, 2008)

*Just add the word to your dictionary...*

If you cancel the predictive text suggestion three times, the word you are trying to type should get added to your dictionary.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

guytoronto said:


> And here you are complaining about my criticism of "Yo".
> 
> World Hunger - can't solve it - often caused by corrupt governments.
> Rising Oil & Gas Prices - I'm all for it. It's not a problem.
> ...


Wow. Are you in the plastics industry by any chance?



jameelism said:


> If you cancel the predictive text suggestion three times, the word you are trying to type should get added to your dictionary.


Cool tip man, didn't know that one.. thanks!


----------



## jameelism (Aug 13, 2008)

kloan said:


> Cool tip man, didn't know that one.. thanks!


No problem... I quite randomly came across the tip myself just a few minutes before I saw this thread. Timely!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

chas_m said:


> I've finally figured out the secret of predictive text on the iPhone:
> 
> USE REAL WORDS.


Fo' shizzle!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

jameelism said:


> If you cancel the predictive text suggestion three times, the word you are trying to type should get added to your dictionary.


What's the command/stroke for cancelling the suggestion?


----------



## jameelism (Aug 13, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> What's the command/stroke for cancelling the suggestion?


You'll see a little 'x' beside the suggestion in the textbox above the word you are typing. Just tap the 'x'.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

jameelism said:


> You'll see a little 'x' beside the suggestion in the textbox above the word you are typing. Just tap the 'x'.


oh... _THAT_ 'x'  

tnx!


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

*Not all deaths are quick...*



guytoronto said:


> ...
> Poisonous Substances in Plastics - BS. While the substances may be undesirable, they've been in plastics for decades, and people haven't been dropping like flies.


Google "North Pacific Gyre".  

And by your argument cigarettes are not killing people either. XX)


----------

